# Advise on UK debt - living in Ireland



## financeneed (11 Jan 2010)

Hi there, I am hoping someone out there can help me:


I have been living in Ireland now for three years, having moved from the UK. I am in full time employment, but have many debts which are troubling me. 

Basically, i am concerned about my debts and want to get on top of them. When i was living in the UK, i took out a 6000pounds graduate loan, of which i have 3500 left to pay. I have been consistently paying the loan off whilst i have been living here, as i have kept my account over in England and paid into this account on a monthly basis to cover the loan amount. However i have noticed that the loan amount was not taken out over the christmas period (i am ringing the bank today to check what the problem was here). 


I was speaking to someone before christmas and they said that i shouldnt be paying back my english loan, because i have left the UK and they have no way of chasing the debt. Is this true?? I have never once thought about not paying it off, and want to continue paying it off, but wanted to ask about this. Do people do this? 


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mr Tayto (11 Jan 2010)

The world is a small place, If you did need to ever live or work in the UK this debt would be hanging over you, 

3500 isnt a lot of money to pay back


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Jan 2010)

financeneed said:


> I was speaking to someone before christmas and they said that i shouldnt be paying back my english loan, because i have left the UK and they have no way of chasing the debt. Is this true?? I have never once thought about not paying it off, and want to continue paying it off, but wanted to ask about this. Do people do this?


 
Of course a bank can trace you the small distance from England to Ireland, if they want to.  There are many ways of tracking someone down, especially when they've only moved a few miles.  Whether or not a bank would bother doing this over a loan of £3,500 is another matter entirely.

You entered into an agreement to borrow money off a bank and you undertook to repay it to them over a period of time.  The fact that you've moved to Ireland doesn't alter that agreement.


----------

